# Spitzkehren üben rund um Hannover



## Nolti (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

kennt jemand in der Gegend von Hannover vielleicht irgend einen einfachen Trail, um entspannt Spitzkehren zu üben?


----------



## matzinski (13. Dezember 2011)

Nolti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kennt jemand in der Gegend von Hannover vielleicht irgend einen einfachen Trail, um entspannt Spitzkehren zu üben?


Im  Deister gibt es ein paar Trails, wo man das Spitzkehrenfahren üben kann. Nur wird dir hier im Forum niemand sagen wo genau du die Trails im Deister findest. Da musst du dich einfach mal den Locals anschließen und mit denen mitfahren. Hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490221 werden die Treffpunkte gepostet - einfach mal dranhängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nolti (14. Dezember 2011)

Hallo matzinski, danke für den Link, werde mal schauen, ob sich etwas ergibt.


----------

